# Clipped the girls today **PICS**



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all :wave: 
So I clipped the does for the CO State Fair today and wanted to share some pics. Enjoy! :thumb:[attachment=0:2mvwnts6]Legend.jpg[/attachment:2mvwnts6][attachment=0:2mvwnts6]Legend.jpg[/attachment:2mvwnts6]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great clip jobs! :hi5: They look wonderful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is another shot of Peach  Won't her and Legend have some cute kiddos????! Oh and thanks KW Farms! Vanessa was a PILL!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very...nice....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Pam!! I'm sad I can't see Moja and Vanessa's udder for another year :sigh: But can't WAIT to see Peach's udder next spring!!!! :clap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful goaties! I love Peach!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Legend is so handsome!! Ven and Moja are just beautiful! you did a great job! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Davyhollow! Yup, Legend is one handsome stinky mess of a boy!!!LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! They all look great!!! I hope you bring home some blues!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Tori!!! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They look great!! Enjoy the fair and good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

really nice! I always hate the waiting part. But then Im sad to see them grow up.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! I love Moja, so pretty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words! :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Legend is a very handsome guy...love his colors!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

When is the fair? I hope you take lots of pics!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely job! I just got my new clippers this week and need to get to it for the Harvest Fair coming up. You have gorgeous does and that Legend... :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Good Luck at the State Fair and can't wait to see all your ribbons! :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> When is the fair? I hope you take lots of pics!


It is next weekend and we show on the 4th and 5th! Don't worry about the pics, there will be a photographer there and of couse our camra )



Mandara Farm said:


> Lovely job! I just got my new clippers this week and need to get to it for the Harvest Fair coming up. You have gorgeous does and that Legend... :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Good Luck at the State Fair and can't wait to see all your ribbons! :hi5:


Thank you Mandara Farm!!! Yep, Legend is one handsome fellow! He will be bred to Peach, how flashy will those kids be?????!!! I have to say I LOVE to clip, it gives me alot of pleasure to see my goaties look beautiful! :thumbup: Good luck at the Harvest Show!!! WHen is it again?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Harvest fair is Sept 10 at Boulder County Fairgrounds. It'll be my very first show with my 3 yearling girls, plus my 2 younger, 6 month old does. Not sure how I'm going to show them all, but we'll figure it out!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is you son going to show? It is a BLAST!!!!!! There is this Alpine breeder that has AWESOME goats (their doe got ADGA National CH this year) and they are SUPER nice and showed some of my does at Tri County. You could always ask them. The girl that showed my doe/buck name was Hannah Larson. I'm pretty sure they will be there :thumbup: If not, I would just ask anyone who looks like they now how to show. Everyone is super helpful and nice ) Did you get your does tattooed?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

That name is familiar -- is Hannah from Rancho-Snowfall? I've had some email contact with them and they're really nice folks. 

No, I have yet to tattoo my girls. It needs to happen asap if I'm gonna get to the show. I'm procrastinating because... ok, I admit it, I'm scared! I dont know how hard to push the tattoo in and if I get it wrong, yikes, I wont get another chance.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

No, Rancho snowfall is Lora and James Wittenburg. The Larson family is Harmody Alpines. And since you mention Rancho Snowfall WOW they have some gorgeous goats! Saw some of their Alpines at Tri County and :drool: :drool: !!! I would really like to have a LaMancha from them one day! Or an Alpine, or a Saanen. Can't make up my mind! 



Mandara Farm said:


> No, I have yet to tattoo my girls. It needs to happen asap if I'm gonna get to the show. I'm procrastinating because... ok, I admit it, I'm scared! I dont know how hard to push the tattoo in and if I get it wrong, yikes, I wont get another chance.


Here is how we tattoo. Don't be shy with the tattooer, push down as hard as you possibly can :thumb:

1. clean the goats ear out with a cotten ball and rubbing alcohol

2. have a piece of paper ready, look on the goats papers to see what their tattoos are, load them in the tattooer, and then tattoo the piece of paper and see if they are loaded right.

3. When loading the letters, always put the letters in backwards, here is an exmaple:
Tattoo B1 is loaded 1B.

5. Ink the ear really well

4. There are two blood veins in the goats ear, DON'T HIT THE BLOOD VEIN! Hold the goats ear until you have the tattooer right in the center of the ear.

6. Push down as hard as you can with the tattooer

7. Ink the ear again

8. Change the letters and do it again

Hope this helps! It is super easy! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh and it it kinda a two person job. Doing it on the milk stand is not the best way to do it. One holds the goat and the other tattoos. Once you get the tattooer in place and sqeeze, hold it on there for about five seconds. The goat will skream and kick, but you just have to hold them and finish.


----------

